# Hey Moebius ... some comments from Admiral Adama



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

It was truly an honour to be able to meet Edward James Olmos aka "Commander Adama" in person. He was here in Malaysia and is indeed a very friendly and funny person. He's here on an education mission but two thirds that attended the event were BSG fans much to his chagrin. 

Here are some images to share:




















For more images and why he's here in Malaysia, check out my blog at http://bruce-domain.blogspot.com/2010/12/edward-james-olmos-opens-door-to.html. For the aspiring animator or those who wants a career in this line in Asia, its worth a look.

*And here's why I'm a happy camper today .. woohooo!!!*























































I'm sure some of you already have his autograph on your kits as he commented he must have signed over 100 of these and they usually end up on eBay for 300% more from the actual cost. I assured him ... I'm keeping mine! Yeah, thanks Admiral. You just made my day


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Now that is cool! Wonder if he do go to Universal Studio across the causeway, sure like to meet him there!

B


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! That's a fresh autograph!

Very neat your getting to meet him--he's a great actor.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

That is cool! I have been by his office in the animation building over at the Disney lot a few times, but I've never seen him there. Next time I see he's at a show I'll have to get a kit signed myself! Looks like you had fun for sure!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:*AWESOME*:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:​


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks guys ... really neat. These are officially my first autographed items signed by the celebrity directly. Meeting Mr. Olmos was really God sent.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

ryoga said:


> Thanks guys ... really neat. These are officially my first autographed items signed by the celebrity directly. Meeting Mr. Olmos was really God sent.


Very Cool man. I had the pleasure of working with Mary McDonald this summer on Scream4. She's a really cool quirky lady.

BTW: did my package show up yet?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> Very Cool man. I had the pleasure of working with Mary McDonald this summer on Scream4. She's a really cool quirky lady.
> 
> BTW: did my package show up yet?


Whoa .. that's another celebrity's autograph I don't mind having. As for the package, I think its going to be a little delayed this close to Christmas. I am actually expecting 4 packages, 3 from US and 1 from Japan. So far haven't received anything yet  Perhaps this week ... hoping to get them before Christmas


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I have had the opportunity to meet Mr. Olmos on a few occasions and he is an extremely nice and genuine man.
He loves his fans and still has a great passion for BSG.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats really cool.

I sent a letter to Mr. Olmos a couple of years ago asking for an Autograph and I got one back! It now sits in my modeling cabinet awaiting the Moebius Galactica to sit next to.

His however was not the first autograph I have recieved.
James Earl Jones
John Erwin (Voice of He-Man, hey I'm an 80's kid)
Peter Cullen (Voice of Optimus Prime)
Frank Welker (Voice of Megatron, and about a thousand other things)

All of them very cool.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Veeeeeeeery cool!


----------

